# True or False



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hot air dryers

www.attn.com/stories/7400/high-speed-hand-dryer-spreads-more-germs


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

To quote from that site:

"You finish your business in the *bathroom*"

How coy, almost as bad as the transAtlantics calling it the "*restroom*"

How many of us have a Dyson® (other makes are available) high speed hand dryer in our bathroom, let alone our restroom?

Exactly.

They are found in *toilets* of the public sort.

The bog, the dunny, shathouse, loo, crapper, pisser - whatever colloquialism we happen to use.

ottytrain5:
ottytrain4:
ottytrain3:
:fart:
:male:
:female:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> To quote from that site:
> 
> "You finish your business in the *bathroom*"
> 
> ...


Transition to and from American too much for you huh


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We were told by an Infection Control specialist when working for the Ambulance Service that the safest is paper towels and that Hot Air dryers (irrespective of make) blow bacteria into your skin from the air at sufficient speed to embed them into minute cracks and crevices in your skin......

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All pointless if the pratt in front didn't bother, and you grab the door handle.

Why don't they make all public toilet exit door open out, no need to even touch the door then.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> All pointless if the pratt in front didn't bother, and you grab the door handle.
> 
> Why don't they make all public toilet exit door open out, no need to even touch the door then.


I agree! I always put my hand up my sleeve to hold the door handle with.

Mind you, are we all too paranoid? Mr P tells of an army doctor who was treating the men for a dysentery type bug. They were all dropping like flies and many died. He noticed, however, that a certain group of men never got sick. After the war he researched this at it puzzled him. The men were all from the same village in the North of England, who had joined up together. He visited the village and found a broken sewer pipe was leaking into the only water supply to the village. The men had all grown up with plenty of bacteria and so were resistant to the invasion of more.

On a similar note, when were kids we had one toilet, upstairs, with no hand basin. Only when we got to school did we know that we were supposed to wash our hands after visiting the toilet.:wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> All pointless if the pratt in front didn't bother, and you grab the door handle.
> 
> Why don't they make all public* toilet exit door open out, *no need to even touch the door then.


Then they would have to put a glass panel in it to avoid giving the person about to enter a bloody nose>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Then they would have to put a glass panel in it to avoid giving the person about to enter a bloody nose>


Tibshelf services work like this, and have a glass panel, there is another loo, where it has a door in and another out, all push.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"Then they would have to put a glass panel in it to avoid giving the person about to enter a bloody nose"

What about those exiting when the door opens inwards then?

All such doors in public places should have obscure glass round portholes so that one can see if there is someone on the other side.

'elf an' safety innit?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> "Then they would have to put a glass panel in it to avoid giving the person about to enter a bloody nose"
> 
> What about those exiting when the door opens inwards then?
> 
> ...


And another near the bottom for those of lower stature


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

when we were kids the babies and such were always crawling around in the dirt eating mud pies and who knows what else - in those days ADHD and allergies didn't seem to exist


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

patp said:


> The men were all from the same village in the North of England, who had joined up together. He visited the village and found a broken sewer pipe was leaking into the only water supply to the village.


That's nowt! We used to live in an hole int' road, ...get up before we went to bed, ...an' work 22 hours down t' mill!
Tell that t' youth o' today an' they won't believe ya!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

chilly said:


> That's nowt! We used to live in an hole int' road, ...get up before we went to bed, ...an' work 22 hours down t' mill!
> Tell that t' youth o' today an' they won't believe ya!


Wot - you only worked 22 hrs? :surprise:

You had it easy mate. :laugh:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It was climbing up those *&%[email protected]* chimneys that did me in!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nowt more t'say....






Dave (from darn sarf.....)


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Father would come 'ome and slit us throats wi't breadknife...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Breadknife? You could afford bread and a knife?


----------

